# will plants keep a week in a bucket and what should I start with?



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Going to an auction today, I plan on dirting and capping my tank in a few days, if I buy plants today is that ok?

And more importantly what are some good plants to start out with that I'll want to keep long term?

Don't I need a bunch of plants in the beginning?

Oh and I have a t5 ho set up that can run 2, 4 or 6 light mode


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, they will be OK in a bucket for a week. Don't crowd them, use dechlorinated water, and give them light

Go to the Plant Finder, under Hardiness select Easy or Very Easy, and hit Go. You will see a list of species with photos, and you can click on any for more information.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Its mostly anubias, java fern, hornwood

is this ok for awhile?










I bought

Horn Wood

Najas Grass

Anubias Nanna

Java Moss

Java fern


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

saw this ad on a local forum, would these make a good start for my 110g low tech dirted tank?

"I have a ton of Wisteria, and Watersprite. Also Willow Hygro, Temple plant, and Alt reinekii. I also have a couple small Amz. Swords, and one Anubias unknown type it was a hitch hiker with a plant order. And finally one Anubias Nana (Petite)
All plants have good root systems( not just clippings) All stem plants $1 per plant, unknown anubias $3 Nana Petite $4 Swords $3.50
Priority shipping is $7 in the U.S."

Sound like a good start? I know I need a lot of plants to get started right?


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd say those are mostly good plants to start with, except the A. reineckii I hear can be demanding... $1 per stem of wisteria or watersprite seems expensive, but is a decent price for the A. reineckii.
And yes, a lot of plants to begin with is ideal.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good, I'd watch out for the amazon sword plants though. While they do grow quickly they have very extensive root systems which will cause you headaches when/if you decide to remove them. The roots will pull up soil.

Also, try get that light closer to the plants, you want it right at the top of the bucket not a foot above it.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

this is my beginning stock list so far:
Red Ludwigia 9 stems 
Didiplis diandra 7 stems
Mayaca fluviatilis 7 stems
Large floating broad leafed Water Sprite Java Fern (rhizome with several leaves) 
Java Moss covered rock
1xone amazon swordplant
1xlace java fern, about 10 leaves
3xcrypt lutea
2xcrypt spiralis
1xone bunch brazillian penny wort, about 5 stems
3x Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko' 
9x Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Bronze' 
3x Cryptocoryne Undulata 
1xHorn Wood
1xNajas Grass
1xAnubias Nanna
1xJava Moss
1xJava fern


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Michael said:


> Go to the Plant Finder, under Hardiness select Easy or Very Easy, and hit Go. You will see a list of species with photos, and you can click on any for more information.


Where is this Plant Finder you speak of?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Top left of every page on the website. There is a blue bar with useful tools. Not sure if it will appear on your phone if you are using a website app to view the page.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Top left of every page on the website. There is a blue bar with useful tools. Not sure if it will appear on your phone if you are using a website app to view the page.


Will check on my laptop. I'm usually on Tapatalk on my phone or tablet. Thanks!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> this is my beginning stock list so far:
> Red Ludwigia 9 stems
> Didiplis diandra 7 stems
> Mayaca fluviatilis 7 stems
> ...


How are your plants doing?


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Most are doing ok, the ones I tied to driftwood have black beard algae on them


----------

